
How to Become a WordPress Developer in 7 Days - ibenic
http://www.ibenic.com/become-wordpress-developer/
======
DrScump
Even after email signup, email-signup overlay persists so you can't proceed to
anything else on the site (no visible dismiss mechanism).

~~~
ibenic
Hi DrScump, that is a page not an overlay. But thank you for the comment.
Maybe I should make a button 'Go Back to site'. Did not occur to me:)

------
zunzun
Sounds like "developer" should be "devil oper", then.

~~~
ibenic
Hi zunzun, why is that? :)

